# Differences in +P rounds?



## IKIDDP5 (Sep 22, 2006)

The velocity stated in the Federal page of Federal Hi-Shock (9BPLE)+P+ 9mm 115 gr. jhp is 1300 fps, why is slower than the Cor Bon (SD09115) 9mm +P 115gr. jhp 1350 fps and much slower than the Double Tap GD 9mm +P 115 gr. jhp at 1415fps?? Shouldn't the higher +p+ pressure drive a same weight bullet faster? I could understand small differences in velocity because types of powder and bullets shapes but 100fps? And lower pressure rounds pushing bullets faster than higher pressure rounds???


----------



## IKIDDP5 (Sep 22, 2006)

could be different burning rate powders?


----------



## madmag (Jan 29, 2007)

I think it is a name game. The real standard is SAAMI (Sporting Arms and Ammunition Manufacturers Institute) Corbon pushes the limit but does fit within the SAAMI standard. Others might be +P or +P+ but do not really push limits. There is a big range and only the top limit counts. You can get +P .38spl that is about 260 ft. lbs at muzzle or can can get Corbon +P that is about 340 ft. lbs (same bullet weight). Corbon +P probably would have been called +P+ by some companies.

Bottom line no matter what the package says you have to look at the velocity & ft. lbs to get apples to apples.

One more point. +P+ should mean it is above the SAMMI +P rating, but I don't think that is always the real world case.


----------



## IKIDDP5 (Sep 22, 2006)

I liked your explanation! +1!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Advertised velocities are not always attainable at the range when checking it with a chronograph.

Ammo adds are just like adds for any product. Some are true and some not so true.

Enjoy anyway. :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Tof...*



TOF said:


> Advertised velocities are not always attainable at the range when checking it with a chronograph.
> 
> Ammo adds are just like adds for any product. Some are true and some not so true.
> 
> Enjoy anyway. :smt1099


A lot of this stuff is hype to get you to buy their products. Tof has it right.
Just remember this.

Shot-placement is king. Adequate penetration is queen. Everything else is angels dancing on the heads of pins. :smt023 :smt1099


----------



## IKIDDP5 (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks guys. I know that shot placement is what really matters, only that I found weird that a +p+ load runs slower than a +p load. Just curiosity.


----------

